# New Commissioned Chronograph



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

A customer asked me to make him an Automatic Divers Style Chronograph, here it is finished :


----------



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)

Now that is very nice, can you make any more.

What movement is it.

I think I want one.


----------



## barrie (Jul 5, 2004)

Thats a Fantastic looking watch. :thumbup:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Very nice, Roy B)


----------



## jbw (May 6, 2008)

Wow ! It's a winner for me , The only thing i would cahnge on that is the Day/Date wheels to white on black.


----------



## Thomasr (Oct 11, 2011)

looks like a 7750 clone in it


----------



## Littlelegs (Dec 4, 2011)

That looks great, what's the water resistance?


----------



## Mr Cracker (Nov 25, 2010)

Beautiful looking watch, any plans to make more? If so what would it retail for?


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Looks great Roy....


----------



## Nin (Jul 16, 2004)

Yes I like that a lot!

Nin


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

That must surely be the best looking RLT watch ever made, nice one Roy :notworthy:


----------



## IGGULDEN (Sep 12, 2012)

very very very nice


----------



## dowsing (Sep 21, 2006)

Nice work Roy, it's a good looker. Are those pushers screw down?


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

Looks fantastic Roy great work


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

dowsing said:


> Nice work Roy, it's a good looker. Are those pushers screw down?


They are indeed, I asked him this morning....


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

Want!


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

The case is rated by the manufacturers at 30 ATM, Available with solid or glass back. 3mm Thick Sapphire front, 2.5mm sapphire back. 40mm Case, 16mm thick, 20mm lugs. Screw down crown and pushers. This case is used by several well known manufactures that charge Â£1000-Â£2000 for them. Solid steel Oyster style bracelet with screwed links and solid end pieces. Close 7750 movement. Price a modest Â£499, made to order with at least 50% deposit.


----------



## royalwitcheese (Oct 14, 2010)

Davey P said:


> That must surely be the best looking RLT watch ever made, nice one Roy :notworthy:


I think I might have to agree with you there. Also with the spec and price and it's an all-round fantastic piece. Superb Roy.

David


----------



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)

A two year warranty would sweeten the deal.


----------



## Richy (Oct 14, 2013)

I am obviously just learning about Roy's watches after only recently joining. My favourite watch was the Nautilus and I would not mind seeing this as a Nautilus Chrono. Red bezel, red chrono circles etc..would be nice.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

That's nice but what I would love to see was another run of the RLT 4, 8 and/or 15


----------



## stew1982 (Aug 24, 2012)

Davey P said:


> That must surely be the best looking RLT watch ever made, nice one Roy :notworthy:


Ahem.....nope, clearly the RLT73 is far superior in looks!

a) because it's 44mm

B) ..........let me have a think

can you tell I regret selling my RLT73 (for peanuts too!)


----------



## wrenny1969 (Jun 24, 2008)

can someone explain the pushers in the main pics. One is in the other out?


----------



## djgg (Feb 13, 2008)

How much would one cost with a quartz movement?


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

wrenny1969 said:


> can someone explain the pushers in the main pics. One is in the other out?


They are both out... one has the screw in seal in the other is unscrewed. The pushers are just the button on the middle, that thing around them screw in or out to make the watch water-tight. When it's screwed in, you can't press the pushers as they are locked in place.


----------



## wrenny1969 (Jun 24, 2008)

Kutusov said:


> wrenny1969 said:
> 
> 
> > can someone explain the pushers in the main pics. One is in the other out?
> ...


 thanks


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

That pushes all my buttons (pardon the pun). :yes: Chrono, auto, divers - what's not to like? :thumbup: Nice one Roy. :notworthy:

Mike


----------



## deepreddave (Jan 28, 2011)

How many people on here have 'one off' commissions from Roy? I know there's been a few over the years, prototypes etc, but I'm increasingly tempted by this potential route....


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

jbw said:


> Wow ! It's a winner for me , The only thing i would cahnge on that is the Day/Date wheels to white on black.


White on black for comparison:-



Mike


----------



## Lionel Richtea (Aug 24, 2013)

Sex on a stick or what!


----------



## maverick343432 (Aug 8, 2013)

tixntox said:


> jbw said:
> 
> 
> > Wow ! It's a winner for me , The only thing i would cahnge on that is the Day/Date wheels to white on black.
> ...


I agree, I think the white on black works really well. I'd be interested in a quartz movement one.


----------



## richy176 (Aug 7, 2013)

Not only is this a great looking watch but also seems incredible value for money.

I saw a similar style Porsche Design one on Amazon that is reduced from Â£3770 to Â£2541 and it uses the same ETA 2894 movement. The case/bracelet are titanium so maybe that adds a bit to the cost but water resistance was only 100 metres compared to the 300 metres with the RLT.

Where does the extra Â£2k on the discounted price or Â£3k on rrp come from?

Really makes me wonder just how much some of the big name watches cost to produce as opposed to the final cost with all the overheads, marketing, sponsorship and dealer margins added in.


----------



## Barryboy (Mar 21, 2006)

What a cracker! I agree with JBW that the date wheel should be white on black. I also think the second hand would be better with a red tip, other than that it's perfect.

Rob


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Missed this one Roy, nice job :thumbsup:


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

Hmmm Much prefer the white on black day/date, the pencil hands and the tacho bezel, very very nice indeed.

Just noticed that version goes without the bold RLT script, I think it suits the face much more to be a bit subtle, maybe just the RLT and England at the bottom around the dial.........


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

How about along these lines?


----------



## bfaster (Nov 30, 2011)

Roy how do I get hold of you? I'm new here and this site is a pain as it restricts just about everything I would otherwise find useful as an enthusiast.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

bfaster said:


> Roy how do I get hold of you? I'm new here and this site is a pain as it restricts just about everything I would otherwise find useful as an enthusiast.


Go to site and contact him from there. Here: http://rltwatches.co.uk/opencart/index.php?route=common/home


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

Boxbrownie said:


> How about along these lines?


Did I mention the patents on my design!!!! 

Mike


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

tixntox said:


> Boxbrownie said:
> 
> 
> > How about along these lines?
> ...


Did I mention my DiL is an IP lawyer? :tongue2:


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

Boxbrownie said:


> Did I mention my DiL is an IP lawyer? :tongue2:


Notwithstanding the party of the first part not conforming to the referral to the previous sub-section, it can be clearly seen that the previously undisclosed property of the aforesaid may, or may not, as conditions allow, the unrestricted use of said matter, apertaining to paragraph four of section 5, wheras any mention of allocations under display of said items may contravene the aforementioned visual misrepresentation by parties of the second part not previously granted said permissions or rights referred to by the relevant participant!      :wallbash:  :stop:

Mike


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

tixntox said:


> Boxbrownie said:
> 
> 
> > Did I mention my DiL is an IP lawyer? :tongue2:
> ...


Yes, thats what she said :read: at only Â£600 an hour :gathering:

:lol:


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

Boxbrownie said:


> tixntox said:
> 
> 
> > Boxbrownie said:
> ...


Out of court settlement? 

Mike


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

tixntox said:


> Boxbrownie said:
> 
> 
> > tixntox said:
> ...


Hmmm.........thats what she said :wallbash:

:lol:


----------

